# Anyone research Epitalon?



## Visions (May 30, 2014)

Hello, just curious if someone has researched Epitalon...or if you have a link to a friend that has researched it...
Thanks!


----------



## Riles (Jun 6, 2014)

Oxytocin and Epithalon Log


----------



## Riles (Jun 6, 2014)

So far, this is the most info I have found from a user


----------



## Visions (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey Riles, thanks... sorry I was so slow to reply...been so busy,,, It would be nice if someone got their Telomeres tested then tested again after using Epithalon for a while...


----------



## Riles (Jun 6, 2014)

No worries, the guy doing that log seems pretty cool, I plan on checking in with him from time to time as long as he is running it, I have 4 vials myself but don't know that I have what it takes to log it properly


----------

